# TiVo HD Drive Format Assistance



## Ed Siegler (Nov 8, 2003)

I have an HD lifetime unit that I would like to resurrect. I also have a 1TB drive that I would like to use for the resurrection. Thing is, I do not have the ability to use Instantcake. From what I see, and self admittedly I am not certain I am reading older posts correctly or not, but I cannot image the drive via a USB adapter.

I would be more than willing to pay someone for their time if they could image the drive for me. I'd also be very grateful.

Is there anybody able and willing to help?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Siegler (Nov 8, 2003)

...additionally...I am totally confused and overwhelmed by the various methods and instructions out there to be able to do this. Just have no idea what to do here.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Start here and follow the breadcrumbs. Will lead you to the images, software, and instructions you will need.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Ed Siegler said:


> I have an HD lifetime unit that I would like to resurrect. I also have a 1TB drive that I would like to use for the resurrection. Thing is, I do not have the ability to use Instantcake. From what I see, and self admittedly I am not certain I am reading older posts correctly or not, but I cannot image the drive via a USB adapter.
> 
> I would be more than willing to pay someone for their time if they could image the drive for me. I'd also be very grateful.
> 
> ...


Do you have a PC running Windows XP or newer?

Because the easiest way would be to use the WinMFS program.

When you say HD, do you mean that you have a TCD652160?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jmbach said:


> Start here and follow the breadcrumbs. Will lead you to the images, software, and instructions you will need.


I'm not sure starting them back in 2008 is really the best way to go about it these days.


----------



## Ed Siegler (Nov 8, 2003)

unitron said:


> Do you have a PC running Windows XP or newer?
> 
> Because the easiest way would be to use the WinMFS program.
> 
> When you say HD, do you mean that you have a TCD652160?


My PC is running XP and yes, I am trying to work on a TCD2160.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

unitron said:


> I'm not sure starting them back in 2008 is really the best way to go about it these days.


The instructions are the same then as they are now and the links to the 11.0m are present within a few clicks of following the breadcrumbs. But perhaps adjusting it to point more directly to your latest post in that thread would be more relevant.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jmbach said:


> The instructions are the same then as they are now and the links to the 11.0m are present within a few clicks of following the breadcrumbs. But perhaps adjusting it to point more directly to your latest post in that thread would be more relevant.


I was thinking that 8 years and over 70 pages might be a bit off-putting for a newbie.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Ed Siegler said:


> My PC is running XP and yes, I am trying to work on a TCD2160.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Check your PMs.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

unitron said:


> I was thinking that 8 years and over 70 pages might be a bit off-putting for a newbie.


That's what I thought you were alluding to. Modified the url to point to one of your later posts.


----------

